# Virtual Camera not working anywhere, plz help.



## MagnoRoi (May 3, 2021)

Hi, newbie here!
Here's the thing: I want to use OBS only for the virtual camera, and when I click on "Start Virtual Cam", it looks like is running well on OBS but nothing happens in the other app (Webex, Teams, Zoom...). I can select OBS as webcam in the other apps, but I can only see a picture of what the cameras are recording, no movent (or sometimes a lag of 20 secs...).
Now I'm using 2 Logitech StreamCams, with a MacBook Air 2019 1,6 iCore i5 (Big Sur 11.3) and a second display connected by usb-c throw a dock station by HDMI.

I'm going crazy, because I can't say if the problem is the Mac, the cameras, or the internet connection (with appears to be OK). If I start a call just with one camera, everything looks ok and smooth, but at the time I change to OBS, still picture of the cams, no more video call for anyone.

Anyone with the same problem? Any solution?



			https://obsproject.com/logs/3H8t_m3Q1_xihlob
		



			https://obsproject.com/logs/nlqH73EQvjLMj7-t


----------



## MagnoRoi (May 3, 2021)

I just fixed it!
I change the resolution of the second screen as "adjust automatically" and everything is working OK now....


----------

